# Judge Drops Some Charges Against Westerly Officers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

POSTED: 7:03 am EDT October 20, 2005
UPDATED: 7:43 am EDT October 20, 2005

A federal judge has dropped seven charges against two Westerly police officers and has released the town of Westerly from the lawsuit.

A Connecticut man is suing police Officers Arthur Burton and James Campbell $225,000. They say their civil rights were violated during a traffic stop nearly two years ago.

Williams Maynes claims he was assaulted during the stop.

Federal judge Ernest Torres ruled Maynes failed to provide medical evidence that the officers inflicted emotional distress, either intentionally or negligently.

Five charges still remain. Those charges allege the officers conducted an illegal search, used excessive force in the arrest, and committed false imprisonment, and assault and battery.

_Copyright 2005 by turnto10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

